# Awning Mold ???



## Ryan Fater (Nov 26, 2010)

I tried to use awning cleaner didnt do it. What is a good way to get that mold off in the spring??


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I use a bleach solution to wet down the entire awning, then roll it up and let it sit for an hour or two. Roll the awning down and wash normally. Best way I have found for the least amount of work.

DAN


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I use a bleach solution to wet down the entire awning, then roll it up and let it sit for an hour or two. Roll the awning down and wash normally. Best way I have found for the least amount of work.
> 
> DAN


This solution workes really well, the only thing I would add is while you're waiting for the bleach solution to work, you will need a nice comfortable chair and a cooler of beer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bleach and roll is the recommended method of cleaning.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never had any luck removing mold from my awning. This sounds like it's worth a try in the spring.
What ratio of bleach to water should I use? I don't want to damage the fabric or threads.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is some more information from another post - click here.

I use Mold Armor and it worked very good.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

gzaleski said:


> I use a bleach solution to wet down the entire awning, then roll it up and let it sit for an hour or two. Roll the awning down and wash normally. Best way I have found for the least amount of work.
> 
> DAN


This solution workes really well, the only thing I would add is while you're waiting for the bleach solution to work, you will need a nice comfortable chair and a cooler of beer.








[/quote]

x2. I clean it with soapy water and simple green, get as much off as I can with a brush, then spray it down with a mild bleach solution, roll up for a half hour or so and rinse/brush. Spot treat any remaining spots with a scrub brush.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Image below is from the maintence manual for the awning.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I love this product:


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

gzaleski said:


> I use a bleach solution to wet down the entire awning, then roll it up and let it sit for an hour or two. Roll the awning down and wash normally. Best way I have found for the least amount of work.
> DAN


This solution workes really well, the only thing I would add is while you're waiting for the bleach solution to work, you will need a nice comfortable chair and a cooler of beer.








[/quote]
........and maybe something on the grill. Just saying........


----------



## Ryan Fater (Nov 26, 2010)

Cool thanks for all the help!! It bugs me when I open it and its the first thing I see!!! I like the method of the cold drink and something on the grill while you wait.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I use a mixture of 1/2 cup Simple Green and 1/4 cup bleach in a 5-gallon bucket of water. I apply it with a long-handled sft bristle brush, scrubbing as I go. Then roll it up for about 1/2 hour and rinse. Works great!

I'll have to try the hand sanitizer on the sap. I have had some pine tree sap stuck there for a couple years and nothing has made it go away.

Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

A&E makes an awning cleaner as well. It is very strong stuff, comes in a 4 oz bottle and you can mix about 2 gallons to 2 oz of the stuff.

If you use any bleach solution or large quantities of a chemical or chemicals, remember! PERSONAL SAFETY!


----------



## love2camp (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi there. I'm a newbie here(and my first post), but have been Rv'ing for 8 years. Just sold my old camper and upgraded to a OB 25rss.

Bleach is the only way to clean the mold off, but better is to not let it get there in the first place. For the last 5 years I have been using Bio-Kleen's Amazing Armor on my rubber roof and awning. In short it is amazing. Think of it like super strong Armor All without the the greasy residue. It shines and protects with a dry finish that repels water and dirt.

Before I started to use it I had mold every spring that needed to be bleached off. Ever since I started using it I just unroll it in the spring, wash with car soap, let dry, and re-apply a new coating of the Bio-Kleen. No mold. Done with awning cleaning for the season and it looks like brand new.

The camper I just sold was 20 years old and the original awning still looked new. Many fellow camper's would mistake the 1992 camper for a mid 2000's or newer. It was that clean inside and out.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

AS HAS BEEN STATED BE CAREFULL! REMEMBER AWNING CLEANER AND BLEACH CAN BE HARMFULL TO YOUR EYES AND SKIN. I learned that the hard way 2 years ago. I was using awning cleaner at about a 50/50 mix. Was under the awing looking up scrubbing away with a short handle brush. Near the end of the job I thought my glasses were dirty, but that was not the case! Long story short I wound up in energency for a serious eye flush , followed by two days in a dark room. I thought I was going to have permanent eye damage , but thanks to the specialists at Saskatoon City Hospital eye center my vision returned to normal after about a week! VERY scary indeed! Minimum personal protection is goggles and rubber gloves. M.V.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Bleach solution and roll up is good







- can also use a solution and pump sprayer to coat it well .......

FYI - do not add to much bleach........ or you may dis color the top of your awning.......... don't ask me how i know..........


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

I use a product called LA's Totally Awesome. It washes everything! I get it at the dollar store as it's available in either a spray bottle for $1 or a larger jug for $3. I swear it will clean anything. Check it out http://www.lastotallyawesome.com/ .


----------

